#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  What are the other online payment transaction services?

## Bhavya

Hello friends,


Most of us use pay pal for our online transactions.
We are more comfortable with a paypal transaction.


Can you guys suggest me other payment processor as good as pay pal?


Thank You!

----------


## Beacon

*International Payment gateways supports Sri Lankan's :* 2checkout.com, Payza, Skrill, Payoneer
*Local Payment gateways :* Payhere,Payeasy,genie.lk, paymedia,webxpay,bizpay,sampath,hunb,seylan,hsbc,c ommercial

----------


## Bhavya

> *International Payment gateways supports Sri Lankan's :* 2checkout.com, Payza, Skrill, Payoneer
> *Local Payment gateways :* Payhere,Payeasy,genie.lk, paymedia,webxpay,bizpay,sampath,hunb,seylan,hsbc,c ommercial


Thank you so much for letting me know these payment gateway methods.

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> Most of us use pay pal for our online transactions.
> We are more comfortable with a paypal transaction.
> 
> 
> Can you guys suggest me other payment processor as good as pay pal?
> 
> ...


The best way to receive payments in any country using 2checkout ,payoneer &InvoiceNinja.
To know that hundreds of countries still remain unsupported by PayPal .
*Africa 
* Angola 
Benin 
Burkina 
*Americas*
Anguilla 
Argentina 
Aruba 
*Asia Pacific 
* Afghanistan
Armenia 
Bhutan 
*Europe 
* Andorra
Belarus 
Faroe Islands

----------


## Bhavya

> The best way to receive payments in any country using 2checkout ,payoneer &InvoiceNinja.
> To know that hundreds of countries still remain unsupported by PayPal .
> *Africa 
> * Angola 
> Benin 
> Burkina 
> *Americas*
> Anguilla 
> Argentina 
> ...


Thank you for sharing these informations, Never new that some countries don't have access to paypal

----------


## subasan

For any local (SL) payment gateways, I would suggest Webxpay as they have multiple payment options and local mobile wallets too. They are involved with four different banks and the cost is also affordable.

----------


## Bhavya

> For any local (SL) payment gateways, I would suggest Webxpay as they have multiple payment options and local mobile wallets too. They are involved with four different banks and the cost is also affordable.


Thank You for sharing this gateway subasan, Can you mention those four banks here?, It would be really helpful.

----------


## subasan

Sorry for the late reply. HNB, Commercial Bank, Sampath Bank and DFCC. People can pay via Visa, MasterCard, Amex, local mobile wallets such as eZcash, mCash, DFCC Vardhana wallet and Sampath Vishwa. Hope this helps.

----------


## Bhavya

> Sorry for the late reply. HNB, Commercial Bank, Sampath Bank and DFCC. People can pay via Visa, MasterCard, Amex, eZcash, local mobile wallets such as mCash, DFCC Vardhana wallet and Sampath Vishwa. Hope this helps.


It's okay Subasan, No problem, yeah it's really helpful. Thanks for sharing the detailed information  :Smile:

----------


## Moana

> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> Most of us use pay pal for our online transactions.
> We are more comfortable with a paypal transaction.
> 
> 
> Can you guys suggest me other payment processor as good as pay pal?
> 
> ...


Payhere and genie.lk are the best I have known. Try these two apps find more information about them here Top 20 Sri Lankan Start- Ups That You Really Need To Check Out!

----------


## Bhavya

> Payhere and genie.lk are the best I have known. Try these two apps find more information about them here Top 20 Sri Lankan Start- Ups That You Really Need To Check Out!


Thanks for sharing your post-Moana, I already read your post.

----------

